# Is it normal for Xikar Crystal Clear humidifier to turn brown?



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

I just put in a 4oz Xikar Crystal Clear humidifier cup in to my humi. It's only about 2 months old and the solution in it has turned brown. I've topped it up a bit with their premix PG mix, never distilled water or tap water.

Also it doesn't seem to hold 70% RH well. I find it keeps climbing up to 85% on my hygrometer. I retested it a couple times to make sure it was reading right so I think my meter is reading right. Anyhow, I got the thing under control by wrapping a sheet of aluminum foil over the top. The foil has a small hole about 1/4" dia torn in it to reduce how fast it evaporates water and it seems to be stable between 69% and 72%. 

Anyhow, the thing turned brown before I put on the aluminum foil. Does anyone else have humidifier pots that turned brown?


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

This happened to me years ago w/gel, happened to be mold and had a heck of a time getting rid of that brown, went w/HF Beads and haven't looked back since..


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually saw someone's review on Amazon saying the same thing about some of the crystals turning brown. A Xikar representative replied to his comment and explained that when the crystals are made, some may be burnt and when they are saturated in the PG solution, they will turn a brownish color. It shouldn't be mold because the PG solution is anti-fungal which doesn't allow mold to grow. I haven't seen any brown spots in my Xikar jar, and I heard it's somewhat rare to get a bad jar.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

tysalem said:


> I actually saw someone's review on Amazon saying the same thing about some of the crystals turning brown. A Xikar representative replied to his comment and explained that when the crystals are made, some may be burnt and when they are saturated in the PG solution, they will turn a brownish color. It shouldn't be mold because the PG solution is anti-fungal which doesn't allow mold to grow. I haven't seen any brown spots in my Xikar jar, and I heard it's somewhat rare to get a bad jar.


I think my problem might have been I only used the PG Solution once and used DW afterwards, this is what I was insructed to do by B&M guy??


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

chasingstanley said:


> I think my problem might have been I only used the PG Solution once and used DW afterwards, this is what I was insructed to do by B&M guy??


That's odd. I've been told to use nothing but the PG solution. It has done me well so far. The only time I use DW is when seasoning my humidor and then I switch to the PG solution. I'm starting to look into the Heartfelt Beads because they seem to be pretty popular.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

tysalem said:


> That's odd. I've been told to use nothing but the PG solution. It has done me well so far. The only time I use DW is when seasoning my humidor and then I switch to the PG solution. I'm starting to look into the Heartfelt Beads because they seem to be pretty popular.


Yes Sir you really can't go wrong w/HF Beads..


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Would u be interested in my Xikar 250 count humidifiers? They work well for 70% but I'm changing over to 65% HF


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm already using a Xikar jar in my 50 count humidor, and I'm thinking of switching to the HF beads. I'll probably go with the 70% RH because it's pretty dry here in Phoenix and my cigars need all the moisture they can get.


----------



## rmoreno (Jan 5, 2010)

KaChong, XIKAR has a lifetime warranty on all products including the 4oz crystal jar you purchased. The brown discoloration is not mold. Late last year, we received a bad batch of crystals, we conducted an analysis of the crystals, and with the help of the manufacturer, we came to the conclusion the crystals were burnt in the process. XIKAR has made a change in sourcing and you should not see any future problems with XIKAR humidification products. You can return the crystal jar to your local retailer or send it to XIKAR for a replacement. Always use XIKAR PG Solution to regulate 70% RH. We aplogoze for the inconvenience and thank you for the business. Bob


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Bob,, you plan on making any 65% RH products?


----------



## rmoreno (Jan 5, 2010)

loulax07 said:


> Bob,, you plan on making any 65% RH products?


Loulax07, 70% RH is what we recommend based on research, testing and results. At this time, 65% RH is not in the works. Good suggestion. Why 65% vs 70% RH?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I find alot of puffers on here, along with most of the bead manufacturers, seem to prefer sticks at 65. Also, the kitty litter puffers use bring it to 65 as well. Ive been using your 70% units for my cc and NC sticks and it seems to be too much RH for my liking.

Heartfelt http://heartfeltindustries.com/ sells 60, 65 & 70
HCM http://www.hcmbeads.com/ sells 65 and you can adjust higher or lower

I just think that having more options for cigar smokers is always a good thing


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Great replies all. I tried to find out what was causing my humi cup turning brown, but there wasn't much I could find here or on Google.

To Mr. rmoreno: Is there any problem with crystals turning brown? I'm not particularly put off by the gel turning brown. As long as it doesn't damage my cigars I'm happy to keep using it as I'll be without a humidifier cup while I'm getting this one replaced. Does the burned compound not regulate humidity properly? I have found that my tupperdore can hit 85% if I don't keep an eye on it. I've since blocked off most of the top of the cup with tin foil pierced by a small opening and that seems to work pretty well.


----------

